
Show HN: Karma.link – Lets your app interface with Ethereum contracts using JSON - karma_link
https://github.com/karmarun/karma.link
======
karma_link
Hi HN, we're the team behind karma.link. We love Ethereum and think it's a
great technology. However, integrating conventional applications with Ethereum
dapps is hard. This is why we created karma.link, a small RPC server for
applications that bridges this gap. We aim to demystify the technology and
enable companies to take advantage of it in everyday business. It's still VERY
early stages but we've taken the leap and open sourced our MVP. Any and all
feedback, here or as Github-issue is much appreciated. If you want to show
your support, go ahead and give our repo a star. Thank you.

